# HOW TO find and catch SAUGEYE in Rivers



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys I wanted to post my video I put together to show you how I pursue the amazing saugeye!

Enjoy! and lets goo!!!


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for the video
back in the 90's I fished the Ohio River Dams, both Meldahl and Markland... used to catch a limit of Sauger, 10 eaters in an hour or two off the rocks downstream near the base of the dam until the weather got too cold using your same jig and curly tails... My knees are now too bad to climb those rocks, but I suspect those fish are still there


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I don't live in the area, but I appreciate your knowledge and generosity. --Tim


----------

